# Surrounding awareness



## terryl965 (Feb 25, 2008)

How do you teach this to people that live in well maintained nieghborhoods? What are some of the do and don'ts that apply? How often does one need to brush up on these types of training?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 25, 2008)

Our school often travels to tournaments together, and when I travel with them and when we stopped for a meal at a restaurant, I would ask he people sitting with me, "without looking around, where is the nearest exits?  Phone?  Restroom?"  That mostly emphasized physical layout, but the point was to scope a place as you entered.  After asking that a couple of times, they would start doing it ahead of time to have the right answers.  You can expand this to ask about unusual people or groups in the restaurant if there happen to be any.  This is also a good time for "what would you do if...." questions.

Outside of travelling, I explain the Cooper Color Code, and the need for different levels of awareness and mindset.  Explain the benefits of keeping in condition yellow and why this is beneficial, explain that this is essentially what defensive driving teaches you.  Show that the benefits are far beyond simply watching for potential attackers.  I also explain how using cell phones, ipods, etc reduces your awareness levels.  

This isn't something that is regularly taught at our school (unfortunately), but is something that I work with certain students on independently.

Lamont


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 25, 2008)

I use some of the same methods Lamont mentioned (if anyone doesn't know what the Cooper Color Code is, you *need* to read this).

Another drill I tell them to do is to put themselves in the criminal's shoes and watch people when they're at the mall, Wal-Mart, etc.

-if you were a bad guy (robber, rapist, etc.), who would you target and why?  What are they doing/how are they acting that leads you to believe that they are a "soft target?"  For example, "Task Fixation" (i.e. cell-phone stuck to their head, balancing the checkbook while sitting in the car, putting the kid in the carseat w/o scanning the area, etc.)
Who would you NOT target and why?  What is it about this person that indicates that they may be a "hard target?"  Are they aware of their surroundings?  Do they appear to be armed in any way? etc.
By recognizing behavior common to the "prey" and behavior common to the "carnivores," I think one can learn some valuable lessons about the correct way to behave so as to avoid being classified as prey by the criminals.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 25, 2008)

prior to deployments and following them, we discuss this type of thing to prepare Soldiers and Family Members for the mental side of adjusting to the new environment and readjusting to the home.  It helps folks understand some of the stresses that may overlap with real life upon return.


----------



## chinto (Feb 25, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> I use some of the same methods Lamont mentioned (if anyone doesn't know what the Cooper Color Code is, you *need* to read this).
> 
> Another drill I tell them to do is to put themselves in the criminal's shoes and watch people when they're at the mall, Wal-Mart, etc.
> -if you were a bad guy (robber, rapist, etc.), who would you target and why?  What are they doing/how are they acting that leads you to believe that they are a "soft target?"  For example, "Task Fixation" (i.e. cell-phone stuck to their head, balancing the checkbook while sitting in the car, putting the kid in the carseat w/o scanning the area, etc.)
> ...



yep, we are taught along the same lines... one other code.. condition black... lethal attack danger no quarter to be given, just do what you must to get clear.. you are in combat for your life...if armed deploy and use the weapon!


----------



## myusername (Feb 25, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> Another drill I tell them to do is to put themselves in the criminal's shoes and watch people when they're at the mall, Wal-Mart, etc.
> -if you were a bad guy (robber, rapist, etc.), who would you target and why?  What are they doing/how are they acting that leads you to believe that they are a "soft target?"  For example, "Task Fixation" (i.e. cell-phone stuck to their head, balancing the checkbook while sitting in the car, putting the kid in the carseat w/o scanning the area, etc.)
> Who would you NOT target and why?  What is it about this person that indicates that they may be a "hard target?"  Are they aware of their surroundings?  Do they appear to be armed in any way? etc.
> By recognizing behavior common to the "prey" and behavior common to the "carnivores," I think one can learn some valuable lessons about the correct way to behave so as to avoid being classified as prey by the criminals.



I really like this idea! I'm quite new to MA so will try that drill out next time I'm in town. I might get my girlfriend to try it aswell.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## ktaylor75 (Feb 25, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> How do you teach this to people that live in well maintained nieghborhoods? What are some of the do and don'ts that apply? How often does one need to brush up on these types of training?



Thank you so much for starting this thread.  I am new to MA and this has given so much to think about and many things to incorporate into my daily routines.  Most times when I am out, I don't have cell phone conversations for too long because I don't want to waste my minutes.  But I have that Fave-5 thing and those particular contacts I usually talk to for long periods of time on my cell...Thank you Kenpotex for pointing out this error in my judgment when out in public places.  

Again, so much great stuff in this thread.  Looking forward to learning more.


----------



## thardey (Feb 26, 2008)

> I can tell you the license plate numbers of all six cars outside. I can tell you that our waitress is left-handed and the guy sitting up at the counter weighs two hundred fifteen pounds and knows how to handle himself. I know the best place to look for a gun is the cab of the gray truck outside, and at this altitude, I can run flat out for a half mile before my hands start shaking. Now why would I know that? How can I know that and not know who I am?-The Bourne Identity



Just had to include that.

In well-maintained neighborhoods, it's hard to stay alert. They're designed to make people comfortable, and reduce crime. Lots of lights, open fronts to the houses, cars in the garage, so you can see way down the street, wide sidewalks, etc. And it works. Most of the crime in these areas involves the computers inside the houses. What I often do in these areas (just by nature they make my skin crawl, but that's only because I was raised in the boonies -- "planned neighborhoods" just seem unnatural to me.) is not to focus so much on the few "danger areas" of these neighborhoods, or even the strip malls that support them, but to actively notice the safety precautions that are built in, and how well they are disguised.

For instance, ever notice how easy it is to get lost in "suburbia"? For those who live there, no problem, for those who are trying to "escape" after a robbery, there's no straight lines out -- in fact, often there's only on or two exits to a certain development. And they have to drive past a lot of houses to get there (more potential for witnesses). Or that most of the largest windows (and close to the ground, for access) are often facing the street? An intruder would have to try and enter the house in full view of the street. Stuff like that.

Start noticing the little warning signs when you enter a business -- the ones that say "surveillance cameras in use" or "Monitored by ACME alarms." See how long it takes you to find the cameras, motion detectors, or even microphones. (Hint: a lot of microphones look kind of like smoke alarms.) When you start playing that game, you stay "in the zone" without making yourself paranoid.


----------



## Brian King (Feb 26, 2008)

*thardey wrote;*



> Start noticing the little warning signs when you enter a business -- the ones that say "surveillance cameras in use" or "Monitored by ACME alarms." See how long it takes you to find the cameras, motion detectors, or even microphones. (Hint: a lot of microphones look kind of like smoke alarms.) When you start playing that game, you stay "in the zone" without making yourself paranoid.


 
This is good advice but beware and be ready to be interviewed by grey (undercover) as that type of behavior is keyed on by security. I also tend to notice those who notice those things and mark them in my mind when out and about, they are either security minded as professionals or criminally minded also as professionals. As stated above it is interesting noticing prey and hunter behavior while about in society but also it is interesting to start to notice the behavior of those that hunt the hunters. 

Brian King


----------



## thardey (Feb 26, 2008)

Brian said:


> *thardey wrote;*
> 
> 
> This is good advice but beware and be ready to be interviewed by grey (undercover) as that type of behavior is keyed on by security. I also tend to notice those who notice those things and mark them in my mind when out and about, they are either security minded as professionals or criminally minded also as professionals. As stated above it is interesting noticing prey and hunter behavior while about in society but also it is interesting to *start to notice the behavior of those that hunt the hunters. *
> ...



It reminds me of a trick my sister kept pulling on us last summer. We were out horseback riding in the woods, and she kept pointing out coyotes, rabbits, squirrels, etc before any of us could catch them, and sometimes I would never even see them. Finally she told me that her horse had actually seen them first, and she found them by watching what her horse was watching.

If you notice who the hunters are hunting, then you can keep an eye on them, too.

Maybe the reason I notice the security stuff is that I spent some time designing and installing a security camera system where I worked. (I guess that makes me semi-pro!)


----------



## MJS (Feb 26, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> How do you teach this to people that live in well maintained nieghborhoods? What are some of the do and don'ts that apply? How often does one need to brush up on these types of training?


 
All of the tips that we provide to people is simple common sense.  These tips can be re-enforced thru scenario drills, as well as making sure that you are always aware when you're out and about.  Its really amazing how many people you see on a daily basis, that go about their business, with their head in the clouds.  I don't think someone has to walk around being paranoid all day long, but just the way one carries themselves, is a huge factor.


----------



## Cris (Feb 26, 2008)

Honestly I'm slightly paranoid:boing1: so I'm always fairly aware of my surroundings. I'd say on the yellow level on that "Cooper Color Code" thing.  The few times people have tried to surprise me they either failed to or I nearly punched them(that's my first instinct when someone jumps out of the darkness at me, luckily I recognized the face and stopped before it connected). Though I live in an area where I'm much more likely to deal with a stray dog than a mugger(I'm sure some would argue that the only difference is their height). The only major crime that happened around here was arson a month ago(which was two guy's revenge on their landlord for evicting them, so they burned the place they used to live in down). Before that I don't remember any times the police have been around here and weren't waiting for speeders.


----------

